# The most informative VPS offer



## vRozenSch00n (May 23, 2013)

After skimming the VPS Offers section, I saw many good offers by providers well known to the members of vpsBoard.com.


One thing I paid attention to was the content of the offers in terms how informative they are in the perspective of new members or new readers.


In this case I found the offer from RamNode from @Nick_A has the most information.


The only thing that tingles me is the arrangement of packages formatted as one in a row. My suggestion if it's possible the arrangement should be two/three packages in a row.


I would like very much to know the opinion of vpsBoard.com members. What do you think about the information you want to see in a VPS offer.


Thanks.


----------



## mikho (May 23, 2013)

Surprise me 


I like it if the provider can find new ways to advertise their offer.


All I care about is that the needed info is there. How its formatted is secondary.


----------



## TruvisT (May 23, 2013)

vRozenSch00n said:


> After skimming the VPS Offers section, I saw many good offers by providers well known to the members of vpsBoard.com.
> 
> One thing I paid attention to was the content of the offers in terms how informative they are in the perspective of new members or new readers.
> 
> ...


Hey vRozenSch00n,
I would be very curious to hear about how our ad stood out to you and what information you would like to see in it. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## rds100 (May 23, 2013)

If the forums would support tables it would be much easier to properly format the offers. Unfortunately tables are not supported.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 23, 2013)

Hi @TruvisT

Your offer at this specific page is quite interesting, with a style that matches your signature. It has a complete specification of the products offer, but I think you need to highlight the coupon code and elaborate whether it is for all order or new customers only.

I think you also want to add the test IP, means of payment, refund policy (especially for non English speaking customer), summary of ToS & AUP if you don't allow certain service to be run from your network, and the VPS control panel as well as control panel you provide for an additional price

.

Since not all readers are tech savvy, you might want to add more content on your KnowledgeBase page and place a link in your offer, in case a beginner wants to move from shared site hosting to a VPS.

While the contact information is good and the company info revealed that you are a legit company, it is good to add a brief info of your other services. 

I think that's what many readers want to see.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 23, 2013)

rds100 said:


> If the forums would support tables it would be much easier to properly format the offers. Unfortunately tables are not supported.


That's too bad, but it's ok. Maybe later on @MannDude will tweak it if he has some time?


----------



## TruvisT (May 23, 2013)

vRozenSch00n said:


> Hi @TruvisT
> 
> Your offer at this specific page is quite interesting, with a style that matches your signature. It has a complete specification of the products offer, but I think you need to highlight the coupon code and elaborate whether it is for all order or new customers only.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks! I will make sure our next ad covers all that! 


rds100 said:


> If the forums would support tables it would be much easier to properly format the offers. Unfortunately tables are not supported.


What about image then link it in post?


----------



## tallship (May 23, 2013)

rds100 said:


> If the forums would support tables it would be much easier to properly format the offers. Unfortunately tables are not supported.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but the forums do support graphics, albeit, apparently only 500k from what it says.

That can still make for a nice ad with supporting text included in the rest of the ad.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 23, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> What about image then link it in post?


That would be great.


----------



## mikho (May 23, 2013)

tallship said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the forums do support graphics, albeit, apparently only 500k from what it says.
> 
> 
> That can still make for a nice ad with supporting text included in the rest of the ad.


Isn't that for attached files?


You could still link to external sources?


Never tried it myself.


----------



## Coastercraze (May 24, 2013)

____________________________
| Blah | Blah | Blah |
============================
| Blah | Blah | Blah |
============================

Not as "pretty", but that might work for a table?


----------



## tallship (May 24, 2013)

That looks good.

Does this come through?

[URL="http://NorthTech.US/images/maryellenwilson.jpg"]http://NorthTech.US/images/maryellenwilson.jpg[/URL]

Lets' see...


----------



## tallship (May 24, 2013)

Nope. I guess not.

Oh well, you can't post images then.


----------



## mikho (May 24, 2013)

test



Can't set height or width in the [ IMG ] tag


----------



## Coastercraze (May 24, 2013)

I guess it has to be img = URL to image.

[/img=url]
 

Thankfully, there's an image Icon in the WYSIWYG editor to make it easier to insert images I suppose.


----------



## mikho (May 24, 2013)

[ IMG ]http://i.imgur.com/78jMRMH.png[ /IMG ]

thats what I used ... without the spaces


----------

